# 

## Ksu78

""       ,    ?

----------


## Leyla_24

?        -  .    -   -     ?

----------

,           .
         "",             +   .

----------

> ,           .
>          "",             +   .


,    ""  -,    , ..    ,    ,  "" .,     ???

----------


## Ksu78

,      .    .        5 ....
    ?     ?

----------

> ,    ""  -,    , ..    ,    ,  ""


       ,            .




> ,      .


     .    "",    ,  ,        ?




> ?     ?

----------


## Leyla_24

> 5 ....


  ?



> 


     !   ,   .      " ",    ,      -   ?

----------

> ,


            ,    ""    ,         .

----------

> ,    ""    ,         .


        ,

----------

> ,


          ?

----------

. :Wink:

----------

(),     ,            .
- . .
                ,         ,   ,  .

----------

...( ,   ),    , -    , - .         .   "".       , ,   ,   ,  ...  ,   20.
,        ,     ,  ,    ,   ,    (   ,     ,   )...

,  -    ?   ? 
 :Frown:

----------

> ...( ,   ),    , -    , - .         .


   .




> ""


 //.        5 000 000    , ""     - ,     ,   ,    , !!!  :Cry: 





> (   ,     ,   )...


   ...

----------


## Leyla_24

> ,      .    .        5 ....


  :      ,        ...   ?   ,  5- ...     ( )       () . 
      ()         (-  )        ,    .               ,    ,            ()  ,     ,    ,    (. 1 . 801  ).  -  :    (,     );     ;     (. 2 . 2    30.06.2003 N 87- " - ").
   :   (       -      );   (             );   (         ). ..,         . ,      .            .     ( )   -  ,      (-).
     ,   . 1 . 785        **          (),         .               (. 2 . 785  ).
  ,       ,        .

----------


## Leyla_24

> 


     ,    . 2    .

----------


## Leyla_24

*Ksu78*,  ,        ,     ,                .    .    -     .

----------

> ,    . 2    .


   ""     4 "  "   .
     .

----------

> 


        .

----------

,  -,   !!! ,       ...
  ,     !

1.:       (         )         ..., .. , ,    -,   .        (  -  - . 
      (, " ",  "  ",   (   "" ,   , , , , ). 
        ,     .
   ,           (   ,    ;     ,  -,  -).  
1.1.    -  - ? ,    ,    ,   , 
1.2.       ,  ...  ??
1.3. ...   :Frown:  ,    ,      , ..        ...   ? 
1.4. ,   ,     (  ,  )...  ???

2.    .       .    .    .
, 
2.1.    ,  "",      ,     ?          ?
2.2.   ,      ,         ,              ? (     ,    ,    ?)    ,       ?

----------

> 2.    .       .    .    .
> , 
> 2.1.    ,  "",      ,     ?          ?
> 2.2.   ,      ,         ,              ? (     ,    ,    ?)    ,       ?


          (),      ,       ?

 2.2     ,   .

----------

> (),      ,       ?


,  ...     -?    - ?




> 2.2     ,   .


     ?  ,      - -:     ,   ,   ,    -  .   , ..   -  ,   \   -  .    :           -, ?          .  - : 
1.    ,    --    (  ) . ..   ,      ,     - .
2.     ,      ,      ...,          (       ,    - .  ). 
   ?
 ,    :  -          ,          "",       ,          ,    - - ,   , ?

----------


## Leyla_24

> - - ,   , ?


     - !       ? 



> 1.1.    -  - ? ,    ,    ,   ,


 ?  ? ?    ,  .




> .       ,  ...  ??


     .        .




> 1.4. ,   ,     (  ,  )...  ???


 ,         !               !
          .

----------

...  ,      ""      ,    ., 
   ,     " ",      " ",         ? 





> ?  ? ?    ,  .


    -,           ?  -   ?





> .        .
>  ,         !               !
>           .


,  -    ,   -  ?
 ,         - ? 
     ,     .  ,      ...  ,   ,   ,  ,    ,     , ,        .      ,      ??

----------

> ?


,  .        ,     .




> ,


         ,            .

   ,    -           ,   ,                  .





> ,      - -:     ,   ,   ,    -  .   , ..   -  ,   \   -  .    :           -, ?          .  - :


           ,        ..,  ** .
- ,        .
       .

     :
1.     .
2.   , ,   .
3.          4      
4.           ,   ** .
5.  ,    -    .6        .
                            .

----------


## Leyla_24

> ,       ..,     .


..    -    ? . ..  ...

----------

> ..    -    ? . ..  ...


            "    ( )"  26.01.1996 N 14-(.  30.11.2011)( .  .,     01.01.2012)
 40. 

 784.    

1.  ,     *   .*
2.     **  ,         .


 785.   

1. **  **                (),  **     .
2. ** (     , **  ).



**  
( .    21.04.2011 N 69-,
 06.11.2011 N 296-)
 1.  
 2.  ,     

        :
.
4) ** -    *,     *  ** ;
 2.  
 8.    

1.       .  ,       ,  .
2.       ** .


 15  2011 . N 272
*
*
II.    , 


6.        ,         ,         -  ,   ,    13  .
*      ,   (      )     N 4 ( -  ).*

   ,    **  ?  ?  ,            , ..  , ..     ,    .

----------

> ?


 .





> ..     ,    .


?  .    .  ,     2  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?


1.   .
2.    
.3.      .
4.    .

----------

1. EXW        :Embarrassment: 
3.       ) 
4.   = (2-801-)?




> 


+1,     .    " "     ,      .

----------

> 3.       )


  ,      ,     ,           .
    ,          ,               .

----------

,          ,   -,   -     .             ,     . ,  ,      .

----------


## Leyla_24

> " "


+1000!!!

----------

"   " "     "




> +1000!!!


, ,         -,       ...
     ?  ,    ,         ?

   , ..      : 

 " ",        (..  - ,            ,          ,   (.    ),   ... 

    ,      , ,   ( )    ,      -  .

      ,        (   )?   -,   ,         ? 
,    ,   ???  (  ,    .    -,                   ??)

   ?         ,  ( )   ""   ,          .,      ...    ...??

 ,   , ..  ,        ...

----------

> ,    ,         ?


   ,  .      , ..  ,         ,    .     , ,        ,     .

----------

> ,  .      , ..  ,         ,    .     , ,        ,     .


  !

 -,     () ,    ,  -  ,       ? ( ,      ...) ,  ,     .
(      ,    ,    ,      ...)

!!

----------

> ?


    ?      .    ,         .        ,     ,      .      ,    , ,      ,   .

----------

:Frown: 

,  , 
   ,         ,      ... 
 ,   ,   ,          ,   ., 
 ,   ,       .,             (   ,   ,     ,  ).

   ,  ,   ,   ,    ., 
    , -    ,  ,
  ,         ,  ???

----------

> ,   ,


     ,   ,       .                    ,     23 ,  ?    .

----------

> ,   ,       .                    ,     23 ,  ?    .


  .
,   ,   - ... ? 

. ,   ,      "" ,   .    -      -   (  ,        ). 

       ? 
(  , ..      ,      , =).      - ,        ( ),    ,   ...

----------

> ?


.    .

----------

,     ,      ,    ,   ???              ,         ,       ,      ,             ,       ,   ,  ,  ,  . .,        ,           ,   -   ,

----------

?   ?    ? 



> 


,                ,        .
    -          ,   .   - ,         ,        ,      ,      .

----------

,     ,        (,     )    .,      ,        ,    ...
  -       ,    (   - ,   ),
,      ,       ,      , ?
      ,      ,   ?
      (  ),         , .. ?
         ?     ,   ,       ?

,      ,  ,   ,      ,    - ??

----------

! ,     01.11.2013,    02.11.2013.     9. (   )      02.11.2013?   ....

----------

.9,   .6          .
""     .

----------

